# NBA, Kings Support Proposal For New Downtown Arena



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) -- The NBA and the Sacramento Kings are throwing their support behind a proposal to build a new arena and entertainment complex.
> 
> The league and the Maloof family, which owns the Kings, announced Thursday they would support the plan unveiled by Gerry Kamilos, a Sacramento land developer.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/01/15/kings.arena.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

